# electric fatbike



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

The story (click the picture) is about a road in Olympic National Park washing out, but this guy rode his electric fatbike through the pictures for it...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

o.....k.......


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Not only is it an ebike, it's a Bikes Direct Quigley/Sniper/Snakeyes:









Other side:









Motor w/30t chainwheel and 147mm steel unicycle cranks for testing.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

This'll go well, and I don't even have an issue with eBikes...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

WoodlandHills said:


> Not only is it an ebike, it's a Bikes Direct Quigley/Sniper/Snakeyes:
> 
> Motor w/30t chainwheel and 147mm steel unicycle cranks for testing.


Huck that b!tch!

That headtube angle is confidence inspiring!


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> This'll go well, and I don't even have an issue with eBikes...


The internet is a dangerous place. 

The bike is a Sonders Storm.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

WoodlandHills said:


> Not only is it an ebike, it's a Bikes Direct Quigley/Sniper/Snakeyes:


Just so you know, if you shim your seat post you will void your warranty.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

RockyJo1 said:


>


Holy $%+! lol


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I think the orange Quigley's front tain't fender is on backwards. Darn instructions were in a foreign language.

In other news two old guys on recumbent road the same road.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

If I run it the other way it contacts the Mud Shovel and this way it doesn't fling the mud up into my face on those 15mph climbs........ But hey, you're the expert, I just pay for the stuff and ride it. Everyone knows it's some internet guys opinions that really count......


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Uh you could always just trim it some. Hey but at least this way you won't spray onto the dudes back that's in front of you  
(that just sounds wrong)


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

It is wrong.....

The long part in front keeps the flying mud off my face, otherwise it flings up off the tire and gets blown into my face. There is probably a reason trailbike fenders don't stop at the headlight......


----------



## spinningmagnets (Jun 17, 2014)

WoodlandHills, thanks for posting that pic of your setup. What battery pack are you using? And how many miles can you get in PAS mode?


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Two Shark packs with duct tape for cosmetics, the packs are held on with 4 threaded inserts each.

Here is the current configuration. I have a pair of Sharks from Luna, the bottom one is an 11.something ah PF pack and the top is a 13.4ah NCR-b pack. They say the NCR-b packs overheat when used with the BBSHD, but I've not had any issues. Only one pack is plugged-in at a time.

The top pack looks to be a real nutcracker, but in practice, I find I can easily (and painlessly!) slide up onto it if needed when riding and the high standover is workable when at a stop.

I had just built up this bike when I crashed, two rides only, so I don't have any performance numbers yet. Hopefully I'll be cleared to ride in a couple of weeks..... Based on the first rides, I should get 30+ miles on the trails and a lot more on fire roads or streets. I ride in PAS 1 nearly all the time and input very little pedal torque, just enough to activate the PAS. I also try to gear such that the motor is running near max rpm with low load as much as possible.


----------



## spinningmagnets (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks, that is useful info for me...


----------

